# Chocolate sprinkle on cappucino



## jryans10

Hi,

I'm just wondering, can you use instant hot chocolate for the chocolate sprinkle to go on top of a cappuccino?

Thanks.


----------



## RoloD

jryans10 said:


> I'm just wondering, can you use instant hot chocolate for the chocolate sprinkle to go on top of a cappuccino?


You can, but this stuff is much better!


----------



## l3radduz

Yea. You can also use cinnamon or nutmeg if you like. Some places mix espresso and hot water with drinking chocolate to make a thick source. Then put in a squeezy bottle to drew pictures on top. I generally don't bother but some people quite like it









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spazbarista

I don't like personally. Too many memories of coffees with three inch high wiry bath foam, topping a rancid burnt-tyre attempt at coffee.

Jesus, even the thought of it makes me want to ralph up my dinner.


----------



## RoloD

Well, I don't even like milk in coffee. But many do, and if they want to sprinkle chocolate on top, I don't see it as a sin.


----------



## Spazbarista

Agreed. People can stick whatever they like in their coffee as far I'm concerned. I'm still traumatised from a horror experience in a café in Newent, as described above.


----------



## ronsil

As well as espresso I drink a fair amount of cappas & my personal hate hate is chocolate (any kind) sprinkled on top.

I do however appreciate that many people like topping the milk & if they enjoy it more that way so be it.


----------



## Milesy

ronsil said:


> As well as espresso I drink a fair amount of cappas & my personal hate hate is chocolate (any kind) sprinkled on top.
> 
> I do however appreciate that many people like topping the milk & if they enjoy it more that way so be it.


I am a coffee geek but I try not to loose sight that coffee and chocolate do make good pairings. many places use it for no reason except aesthetics, others use it for masking horrible coffee but there is some places who appreciate the flavours together.

In my house for capas I sometimes like to add proper quality chocolate flakes.

http://www.charbonnel.co.uk/products/drinking-chocolate/charbonnel-original-drinking-chocolate.html


----------

